# Nat в несколько внешних ip

## antey86

Доброго времени суток!

есть вопрос.

есть комп с 2 nic'ами, за которым роутер с несколькими подсетками (192.168.1-10.0)

eth0 смотрит в инет (на нем неск ИП алиасами - 1.2.3.1-10)

eth1 в локалку (коннект с роутером по ИПу 192.168.0.1-2/30)

как можно организовать НАТ в несколько внешних ИПов с определенных подсети.

напр.

192.168.1.0/24 в 1.2.3.1

192.168.2.0/24 в 1.2.3.2

192.168.3.0/24 в 1.2.3.3

192.168.4.0/24 в 1.2.3.4

192.168.5.0/24 в 1.2.3.5

...

192.168.10.0/24 в 1.2.3.10

интересует, как организовать все это через iptables, и как будут выглядеть маршруты

благодарю за внимание к моему вопросу.

----------

## antey86

решено

----------

## ArhAngel

 *antey86 wrote:*   

> решено

 

а решение проблемы никак....?

----------

## antey86

my $n=10;

my $x=1;

for ($i=10; $i>=1; $i--)

{

system "/sbin/ifconfig eth0:$x down";

system "/sbin/ifconfig eth0:$x 1.2.3.$n/32";

system "/sbin/iptables -t nat -D POSTROUTING -s 192.168.$i.0/24 -o eth0 -j SNAT --to-source 1.2.3.$n";

system "/sbin/iptables -t nat -I POSTROUTING 1 -s 192.168.$i.0/24 -o eth0 -j SNAT --to-source 1.2.3.$n";

$n--;

$x++;

}

----------

